# Its a BFN for me this cycle :(



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well Ive been testing with my ultra ultra early HPTs since Saturday, Im due on today and each day its a BFN    I think I can safely say its a no-go this month.  Am gutted.  I really thought we did everything right (apart from the lube thing) but there you go.  You'd think after 61/2 years I would be used to this would you but for some reason I just had a feeling this would be my month.

So, the dreaded   is due any day now, i have the cramps from hell, most painful Ive ever had actually and I just want to get it over with.  I have my Pre Seed ready, I bought a BBT thermometer as well so at least each day I feel like im actually doing something if that makes sense to anybody.

I have 5 more cycles of Clomid left and then nothing until my name comes up on IVF waiting list.  Considering Ive only just been added this will be a LONG time away    So here's hoping next month will be more successful.

Sorry to have a whinge, just feeling really down today - normal service will be resumed shortly  

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Witchie Poo Cat

Sending you big hugs     I know it's little consolation when you've got a BFN but wanted you to know thinking of you...really sorry that it sounds like AF is on the way...she sure as hell's been busy this month  

Take care sweet 
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Witchie Poo Cat
Sorry to hear AF is probably on her way. I know its hard but try to think   for next month.

Debs


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi WPC,

I'm so sorry AF is on the way - you must be so fed up.     I know how you feel. Although, thats not much help to you at the mo. I think the less stressed you get about it all the more chance of  BFP. But, that is easier said than done  

Did you use normal lube then? cos thats supposed to kill the sperm?!
Thinking of you.  TC.
Jo xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

So sorry to hear the evil witch is on her way      

I hope next month is your month   xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Witchie...mine came last night too. Good luck for next cycle hun.

xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

kerry and witchie poo cat -   that   arrived....fingers crossed next month you have the news you want.

S
xx


----------



## laraboo (Sep 9, 2005)

Hi there witchie Poo sorry you feel down I know how your feeling because I 2 had done "everything " this month and felt that it was +ve when  came I know its hard to stay positive but It WILL happen.
Only today I met someone who has PCO disease and was told she never would conceive she never had periods also then 2 years ago she just fell pregnant naturally and she said nobody was more surprised than her so it can happen probably when you least expect
sending you lots of   
Laraboo


----------



## tracyb (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry that you keep getting  a .  Try to stay positive, I know it is tough, but you stil have 5 months on clomid so you have a great chance of getting that  .

Good luck with the temping, I know what you mean abot trying something different, it does make you feel like you are doing something positive.

Wishing you lots of   for your next cycle.

Take care

Love Tracyx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Thank you all so much for all your good wishes and   vibes.   came today and Im glad actually, the cramps are gone and I start Clomid again tomorrow.  Another good thing (Im hoping it might be fate) is that its my birthday later this month, right around O time, so that means plenty of   for me!!    

So, with Pre Seed in one hand and OPK in the other, here is to another cycle.  Keep sending over the   for me and here is      for all you girls - its so good to have somewhere to come and talk when no one in the outside world understands.



Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great stuff Witchie, lets hope you get an extra special birthday present this year


----------



## lucye2712 (Sep 7, 2005)

good luck witchie-poo with the next round off clomid lets hope its bfp for us all next month


----------

